# 4k remote issues



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

With the latest Android update it seemed like all of the glitches, such as YouTube TV, had been resolved. Now, I have one more.

Several times a week, or even within a day, the remote stops working. A screen will suddenly pop up to re-pair the remote. Sometimes re-pairing works, other times I have to reboot. I did change out the batteries, issue remains. It's getting annoying. 

Any advice on a fix?

Thx


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

Are you sure that the remote has actually become unpaired, rather than just that screen coming up?

I've seen that screen a few times lately. But I don't actually have to go through the complete process of re-paring the remote. I can just back-arrow out of the screen.

If you can back-arrow out of that screen, a workaround might be to disable the pairing app. But if you do that, the paring app might not be accessible if you need it in the future.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

One of mine just did that today. Wouldn't let me back out as unit appeared to be unresponsive to the remote. I went through the (re)pairing instructions and all is well for now.


----------



## himnbandit (Feb 7, 2021)

I am having the exact same issue. Its been about a week since I ran the update and I've had to re-pair the remote 4-5 times - its becoming really annoying!


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

Yup, several times per day.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Amphicar said:


> With the latest Android update it seemed like all of the glitches, such as YouTube TV, had been resolved. Now, I have one more.
> 
> Several times a week, or even within a day, the remote stops working. A screen will suddenly pop up to re-pair the remote. Sometimes re-pairing works, other times I have to reboot. I did change out the batteries, issue remains. It's getting annoying.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this, it was so bad, I called and they sent me a new remote. The same thing has started happening with the new remote I received. If I had to guess, whatever update that was recently installed has botched the Bluetooth or whatever is needed to keep the thing connected. It's just AWFUL and annoying. I can't even use the Android TV Remote app to link to the Tivo to use as a substitute. IT's gotten to the point where it won't even relink after numerous tries. Pressing the Tivo button and the back button just gives me the yellow light.

I can temporarily get connected for a day or two after disconnecting the power from the unit in the HDMI port, waiting a minute or two, and then letting the system reboot. It may take a few times sometimes to connect the remote but it'll work a few hours or days and then I"m doing the same thing again. Extremely random.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

swiftly said:


> Are you sure that the remote has actually become unpaired, rather than just that screen coming up?
> 
> I've seen that screen a few times lately. But I don't actually have to go through the complete process of re-paring the remote. I can just back-arrow out of the screen.
> 
> If you can back-arrow out of that screen, a workaround might be to disable the pairing app. But if you do that, the paring app might not be accessible if you need it in the future.


It is unpaired -- as in unresponsive, can't do anything, lol.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Amphicar said:


> With the latest Android update it seemed like all of the glitches, such as YouTube TV, had been resolved. Now, I have one more.
> 
> Several times a week, or even within a day, the remote stops working. A screen will suddenly pop up to re-pair the remote. Sometimes re-pairing works, other times I have to reboot. I did change out the batteries, issue remains. It's getting annoying.
> 
> ...


I also have a TS4K that loses the remote connection. I originally thought maybe it was the batteries, but it just happened again with good batteries. The remote is totally unresponsive to the TS4K, but the TV functions (sound and input) still work. If I unplug/plug in the power to the TS4K, once rebooted, the screen pops up to re-pair the remote. So, I hold the TiVo button and the Back Button until the light is red, and it starts working again. Definitely annoying.

EDIT: I am going to try standard alkaline batteries as I was using rechargeables.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

Yes, it was happening frequently enough to be almost unusable. Was also having to unplug from power. I switched out with another S4k, which I rarely use, for now it seems fine. Issue remains unresolved on the first one.


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

Where can you buy just a remote?


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

And now, it is showing up on the 2nd S2k. I may be needing to go back to Fire or Chromecast at this point. This is ridiculous.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I called them and got a free remote and that one worked for a bit and the same problem started happening with the new one sent to me. It seems to have happened after the last update and it appears as if something broke the BT radio that it shuts off or loses connection and can't be reactivated without unplugging the darn dongle from power. What a piece of trash and support is just as bad.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

rel12561 said:


> Yeah, I called them and got a free remote and that one worked for a bit and the same problem started happening with the new one sent to me. It seems to have happened after the last update and it appears as if something broke the BT radio that it shuts off or loses connection and can't be reactivated without unplugging the darn dongle from power. What a piece of trash and support is just as bad.


I was having the same thing happening to me. I think I may have isolated my issue. I'm hoping anyway.

I noticed for me it happens when I turn on the TV power with my TS4K remote, and then press the input button. That seems to break the BT pairing for some reason. If I hit any other key on the TS4K remote first, (to wake it up), it works fine. And I can use the TS4K input button normally. I thought it was my Samsung TV, but then it happened the same way on my bedroom Insignia (non-smart) TV.

So, now that I have isolated it, if I leave the TS4K on HDMI 2 and power up the TV with the TS4K remote, it works fine. Or if I use a different remote and hit input, the TS4K is fine. Or if I hit the TS4K rocker button, then Power, then input, it works fine.

I think it has been about a Month now, so fingers crossed. It seems like pressing the input button has been causing my problems.

EDIT: And of course, the input button is IR so it should have no bearing on the BT pairing, but I digress.

EDIT2: Although, I just tested the input button by blocking the IR signal and it still sends an RF signal in my starz app, weirdly!


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

pl1 said:


> I was having the same thing happening to me. I think I may have isolated my issue. I'm hoping anyway.
> 
> I noticed for me it happens when I turn on the TV power with my TS4K remote, and then press the input button. That seems to break the BT pairing for some reason. If I hit any other key on the TS4K remote first, (to wake it up), it works fine. And I can use the TS4K input button normally. I thought it was my Samsung TV, but then it happened the same way on my bedroom Insignia (non-smart) TV.
> 
> ...


I'll give this a try and see if it works for me.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

I've had to same issue since the Android 10 update, except all 3 of mine are constantly doing it. It goes from playback to remote pair to playback over and over again.

My trouble ticket got sent to engineering which their solution was to reset the tivo stream 4k and repair the remote.
I have decided to be relentless since TiVo is NOT supporting or even acknowledging the issue exists.

I now get hung up on or just disconnected. They had agreed to only replace 1 of the 3 T4KS's! Even tho it was THEIR android 10 update that created this monster and I did NOT select the update myself. In a way TiVo made my $50 devices pretty much USELESS at this point.

Remote pairing screen over and over and over along with a completely unresponsive remote. Then I get 4 amber flashes then 2 rapid ones and THEN finally it sends the last key pressed. 🤬🤬🤬

I keep calling TiVo support everyday with my case number. They continue to play dumb, and completely ignore the remote pairing issue.


----------



## jdsteph12 (6 mo ago)

Also still having this issue with multiple Stream 4k devices. Definitely frustrating having to unplug the device and/or repair the remote. Has anyone tried turning off the HDMI-CEC features on the TV? Was wondering if that might have any impact. The "input" button theory is interesting. Not sure that's been my issue, as I don't think that button is getting pressed (unless accidentally).


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jdsteph12 said:


> Also still having this issue with multiple Stream 4k devices. Definitely frustrating having to unplug the device and/or repair the remote. Has anyone tried turning off the HDMI-CEC features on the TV? Was wondering if that might have any impact. The "input" button theory is interesting. Not sure that's been my issue, as I don't think that button is getting pressed (unless accidentally).


It could be the TS4K power button as well. I have been hitting the rocker left (or right) to wake the stick before using the remote and I have not lost my pairing for some time now.


----------



## jdsteph12 (6 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> It could be the TS4K power button as well. I have been hitting the rocker left (or right) to wake the stick before using the remote and I have not lost my pairing for some time now.


Interesting... I wonder if disabling the HDMI-CEC would also solve the issue. I think the remote can be setup to power the TV separately.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jdsteph12 said:


> Interesting... I wonder if disabling the HDMI-CEC would also solve the issue. I think the remote can be setup to power the TV separately.


I've had that disabled since day one, so I don't think that is the issue. In my case, when I would lose the pairing, the only fix was to unplug the stick and reboot.


----------

